# Poland Ekstraklasa 19-22 April



## OddsPoster (Apr 16, 2013)

Closes  1 X 2  
19 Apr 19:00 KS Widzew Lodz - GKS Piast Gliwice 2.40 3.15 2.95 +71  
19 Apr 21:45 Korona Kielce SA - KS Gornik Zabrze 2.40 3.20 2.90 +71  
20 Apr 14:30 TS Podbeskidzie Bielsko Biala - PGE Gks Belchatow 1.91 3.35 4.00 +70  
20 Apr 16:45 Jagiellonia Bialystok - Wisla Krakow SA 2.40 3.15 2.95 +71  
20 Apr 19:15 KP Legia Warszawa - MKS Pogon Szczecin 1.35 4.30 10.00 +71  
21 Apr 15:30 WKS Slask Wroclaw - KS Lechia Gdansk 1.83 3.40 4.30 +71  
21 Apr 18:00 KKS Lech Poznan - Kghm Zaglebie Lubin 1.57 3.65 6.20 +71  
22 Apr 19:30 Ruch Chorzow SA - Polonia Warszawa 2.50 3.15 2.80 +71


----------

